# Time sync problem with Trident



## lotech (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi there,

Sorry for the ignorance this is a very basic question to ask, I am running Trident, I find it particularly hard to do time sync., I've the ntpd running but still the time clock never sync. I always need to manually set the time clock after a fresh install don't know why, I wonder this is unique to Trident or FreeBSD in general, could someone enlighten me, thanks !


----------



## LakeCowabunga (Aug 18, 2019)

The Trident forums can be found here.  Specifically just on that one page, as it's actually the TrueOS (which Trident is based off of) board.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2019)

lotech said:


> I am running Trident,


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

